# OMC 596



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello! I'm new here and looking for some honest help from some people who know there stuff. Every other place I ask I always get... they're junk go spend money on a newer baler (5k+) and never look back. But at this point in life ( just purchased the acreage and have no money) I am just looking for a low trouble low cost round baler to put behind my allis 190xt. Any opinions on the baler would be great thank you. Oh p.s I'm only putting up 10 acres of alfalfa for my own use.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

The problem with older balers, especially this one, is the availability of parts. OMC sold out to Gehl and Gehl has now been out of the hay business for a number of years. I do not know first hand, but I have heard that parts are starting to get hard to obtain for Gehl hay products. The other problem is the price of parts for these older balers. It is not unheard of to spend more to repair a baler of this vintage than what it is worth. As for the baler itself, I can not say anything bad about it except they do break the shafts on the rollers.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Welcome to Hay Talk and congrats on purchasing your acreage. No experience with the OMC line of equipment. Do you own this baler or considering purchasing it? If you're shopping you'll probably get some recommendations for what might work for you -- huge differences regionally. Parts availability and knowledgeable service folks is of major importance. Even if you do your own service & repair having someone willing to give advice makes the difference.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I just bought the 5x4 version of the OMC in MF colours. I've read extensively and they need good chain, keep your windrows free of rocks as they damage the rollers, pay attention to the triple sprocket that drives the pickup and keep it tight or it ruins the shaft.

The shafts can get ruined by spun bearings but easy to build back up at a machine shop, check they havent been "fixed" by welding in place.

The other trouble spot is some folks say the pickup bushings wear badly but can be fixed easily. If you let them go the cam tracks wear out and then you need to spend a day fiddling to get it all apart to replace them.

Link to someone with 100,000 bales on theirs in Gehl colours:
http://community.agriculture.com/t5/Machinery-Talk/Educate-me-on-round-balers/m-p/98551


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

And a note, the 596 had lighter components than the 595 and the Gehl 1310, there is general guidance out there to steer clear and try to get the older OMC or newer Gehl.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. At this point I'm looking to purchase. I know of two only a couple miles from my house that are good parts machines ( one from a shop fire and the other had the main gearbox I believe go bad). So parts availability isn't much of an issue, we have a great bearing specialty store in town and farm supply store, not to mention plains power and the local case dealer for general parts. We don't have rocky soil so that isn't a problem. I've heard the shafts were lighter but the gearbox on the 596 is better than the 595? Is that true? Also what's the secret to keeping a soft center bale from looking like a pancake? Thanks again! P s. The parts machines belong to my uncle, he loved the baler my grandfather hated it, so I'm looking for further info. Thanks again!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never rolled a softcore bale but have spent a bunch of time talking to folks who do.
#1 - make sure the pressure block works right. If it won't hold you will never make a tight bale.
#2 - Roll until you get into the high pressure area on the gauge. This takes hp on a soft core baler, lots of it on the last part of the bale, basically no power needed until the last part of the fill. If you skimp here you get soggy bales that give them a bad name. I've been told 70-100 pto hp on a Gehl 1310 is a good idea.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Well I should be fine on HP. The 190xt is right around 93 stock and I believe this pump has been turned up.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

gerkendave said:


> Also what's the secret to keeping a soft center bale from looking like a pancake? Thanks again! Thanks again!


Bale is finished when tractor blows smoke  This makes a very solid bale. It may not be as beneficial if you consider baler life ...


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Never heard of omc but if you cant find one reasonable get a nh 640 or jd equivalent. As far as im concerned those are the 2 best brands of balers in the affordable range.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> Never heard of omc but if you cant find one reasonable get a nh 640 or jd equivalent. As far as im concerned those are the 2 best brands of balers in the affordable range.


He specifically doesn't want to spend 5k. Good luck getting one of your choices for that. And for ten acres, there's no reason to spend that money. If the omc works and there are two parts machines available, I'm all for it. Omc made some good equipment, though it wasn't exactly mechanic-friendly.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I must be to young to remember omc lol.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

ontario hay man said:


> I must be to young to remember omc lol.


I'm 34. If dad hadn't had an omc haybine and skidloader for twenty years, I would be too


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Thank you 8350! Those are the only kind of answers I was getting in other places! A baler that runs that much is worth more than my old tractor hahaha! Thanks for all the replies I think I'll try for this one, its an auction deal so I'm hoping people don't get bid fever!


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh and if it easy for my uncle I would never have known of an omc either! (Only 24)


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

gerkendave said:


> Thank you 8350! Those are the only kind of answers I was getting in other places! A baler that runs that much is worth more than my old tractor hahaha! Thanks for all the replies I think I'll try for this one, its an auction deal so I'm hoping people don't get bid fever!


Obviously I'm only endorsing it because I'm assuming it'll be dirt cheap. I'd actually recommend you hire out the job, but if there aren't many options to hire and if the old baler will bale your hay with little investment, that's what you're looking at. Good luck.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Did you buy it? I have a gehl 1475, no issues getting parts this far. Just bought rollers for the pickup this week and rebuilt that. I've stumbled onto a 1310 that I'm looking at for a backup, but not sure on the soft core bale as I do all wrapped silage bales.


----------

